# Marc Jacobs Beauty Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Aug 8, 2014)

Twinkle Pop Eye Stick in On The Verge


----------



## Yogiflow (Aug 8, 2014)

Love the shade


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 11, 2014)

Kiss Pop Lip Color Stick in Pop-Arazzi


----------



## BeagleLexie (Aug 28, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Kiss Pops are hydrating?


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 28, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Kiss Pop Lip Color Stick in Pop-Arazzi


  Thank you for the swatch. This shade looks lovely on you.


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice! How much does this item cost?


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 8, 2014)

Marc Jacobs Th(Ink) (blue) and Intro(Vert) (green) eyeliners


----------



## Foxy2282 (Jan 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  I was just in sephora yesterday, these liners are so gorgeous and creamy!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 3, 2015)

Foxy2282 said:


> I was just in sephora yesterday, these liners are so gorgeous and creamy!


  Hi Any shades stood out to you?


----------



## ameliaalise (Jan 3, 2015)

that twinkle pop is pretty


----------



## beautycool (May 16, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


> Twinkle Pop Eye Stick in On The Verge


   Love that


----------



## beautycool (May 16, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


> Kiss Pop Lip Color Stick in Pop-Arazzi


  Looks really nice on you


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 6, 2015)

Marc Jacobs hi-Shine Lipgloss in PINK STEAM (not Enamored, oops)


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 29, 2015)

Enamored Hi-Shine Lip Lacquers


----------



## beautycool (Sep 6, 2015)

Marc Jacobs gel lipsticks  Left to right have we met yet 108 Middle moody margot 106 Last one anais 146  Nw22-25 mac tone for reference


----------



## beautycool (Sep 6, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Marc Jacobs gel lipsticks  Left to right have we met yet 108 Middle moody margot 106 Last one anais 146  Nw22-25 mac tone for reference








  another pic


----------



## Mac lover 1234 (Sep 13, 2015)

This looks so creamy and a great pinky color, I can't wait to go try this!


----------

